# Help with test results



## BruceWayne (Sep 5, 2015)

I am a 26 y old male, weight 59kg. And i have almost all hyperthyroid symptoms.. 
I want to know if these results indicate anything
Free t3 = 2.84
Free t4 = 1.08
TSH = 3.59

Ranges
Free t3 range = 1.7 - 3.7 
Free t4 range = 0.70 - 1.48 
TSH range = 0.35 - 4.50


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Could you please include the lab ranges, please?


----------



## BruceWayne (Sep 5, 2015)

Free t3 range = 1.7 - 3.7 
Free t4 range = 0.70 - 1.48 
TSH range = 0.35 - 4.50


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Your free numbers are a little and your TSH is a bit high. So you are hypothyroid...some might label it subclinical.

Have you had any additional testing? Specifically thyroid antibodies? Have you had your testosterone tested?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

What sorts of supplements do you take?

Any medications?

What is your diet like?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-thyroid_autoantibodies
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Blocking TRAbs (also known as Thyrotropin Binding Inhibitory Immunoglobulins (TBII)) competitively block the activity of TSH on the receptor. This can cause hypothyroidism by reducing the thyrotropic effects of TSH. They are found in Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease and may be cause of fluctuation of thyroid function in the latter. During treatment of Graves' disease they may also become the predominant antibody, which can cause hypothyroidism.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

It could be that that above antibody is skewing the numbers. Have you had the Trab/TBII lab test or any other tests such as TSI?

It would also be very very important to have an ultra-sound of your thyroid as males are more prone to cancer and cancer often masks it's self as hyperthyroid. And if tests determine hyper, RAIU (radioactive uptake) would be best.

Welcome to the board.


----------

